# Mersey Roads 24 18th July 2015



## Ian H (14 Jul 2015)

Is anyone else here riding this year? There are over 100 entries.


----------



## MartinQ (18 Jul 2015)

Good luck with this, a bit breezy ... 
We'll be watching tomorrow morning at Aldford


----------

